# First sucessful!



## joey (May 12, 2007)

I just completed my first sucessful BLD solve!

The time was 5:24.59! I'm pretty proud of that! It was my second attempt, the first was a 5:24.xx with 2 corners misoriented!

I'm not exactly sure of the break down, but probably 2mins or so execution.

What about your guys first BLD?


----------



## KJiptner (May 13, 2007)

Wow congrats, that is an amazing time for the first sucessful. Hopefully including memo right? My first Blindsolve was like 20-30 minutes... I didn't time it. Now my best time is 6:34...so you are faster than my record on your first attempt. That's impresive!


----------



## tenderchkn (May 13, 2007)

That's pretty fast for the first time...especially when it's the second attempt. My first successful one was untimed. First timed one was 5:31.


----------



## tim (May 13, 2007)

5 minutes on your first attempt? wow, i'm shocked. my first succesful attempt took me about an hour. The second about 30 minutes. It took me at least a month to get constantly under 5 minutes (At that time it took me 2 minutes to solve the cube with eyes open).


----------



## pjk (May 13, 2007)

My first successful took me 18 minutes.


----------



## joey (May 13, 2007)

Yeh thats including memo. I've done edges and corners seperatly, but never together! So I've already practiced, just not both at he same time!

I had been putting it off, because I had a fear of failing. I know thats stupid. It was great to open my eyes and see it solved, I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## KJiptner (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey_@May 13 2007, 07:57 AM
> * It was great to open my eyes and see it solved, I can't wait to do it again! *


Yeah, I know it's so rewarding. I've done it like 10 times now, and it still feels sooo cool everytime I succeed


----------



## Harris Chan (May 13, 2007)

Congrats Joey! My first time was 11 minutes -_- 

I still need to learn that PAO to memorize faster...but it wouldn't work as well for Pochman...does it?


----------



## KJiptner (May 13, 2007)

Edit: I did a 4:41.59 blindsolve today. Almost 2 min faster than my old record. :lol:


----------



## joey (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan_@May 13 2007, 03:00 PM
> * Congrats Joey! My first time was 11 minutes -_-
> 
> I still need to learn that PAO to memorize faster...but it wouldn't work as well for Pochman...does it? *


 Yay, praise from Harris Chan!!

I just use memory, like visual and touch etc. No mnemoic systems or anything.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (May 13, 2007)

My first time was 14 minutes. Second around 7. Third around 5. Then in a week I had times under 3:20.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey_@May 13 2007, 12:49 AM
> * I just completed my first sucessful BLD solve!
> 
> The time was 5:24.59! I'm pretty proud of that! It was my second attempt, the first was a 5:24.xx with 2 corners misoriented!
> ...


 Congrats! Nice job!


----------



## Richard (May 14, 2007)

I havn't practiced much lately, but my first solve i think was around 15min total, my record now is like 3:30 i think, and avg prolly under 5, but yea, i don't practice much


----------



## dbeyer (May 14, 2007)

My first successful 5x5 solve was 46:15 ... does that count? B)


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey+May 13 2007, 10:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (joey @ May 13 2007, 10:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Harris Chan_@May 13 2007, 03:00 PM
> * Congrats Joey! My first time was 11 minutes -_-
> 
> I still need to learn that PAO to memorize faster...but it wouldn't work as well for Pochman...does it? *


Yay, praise from Harris Chan!!

I just use memory, like visual and touch etc. No mnemoic systems or anything. [/b][/quote]
What do you mean by visual AND touch? Are you using textured stickers or are you feeling the orientation of pieces through the gaps by doing a 1/8 turn?

Don't think touch solving is a legal BLD practice btw. 

It takes me about 20 minutes to memo so far but not successful solve yet. I've only done 6 solves so far(I'm lazy but I'm doing some solves today) all unsuccessful. My problem is probably execution.


----------



## joey (May 14, 2007)

Umm, I just touch the pieces, when I have my blindfold off. I do pochmann, so I don't care about oreintation.


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2007)

You just touch the pieces? Like trace where each piece goes? Sorry, I'm a little confused. Maybe because I use a different method from you.


----------



## joey (May 14, 2007)

Yeh I trace with my fingers. To help me visualize the path.


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2007)

Ahh, I see. That's a good idea. I just do pure numbers. I use visual memory for orientation- on my system though.

I'm seriously puzzled by 5 minutes though! I wonder what time your second successful solve will be. Are you sure you didn't use the same scramble over and over until you got it? lol


----------



## joey (May 14, 2007)

A random scramble from the MonCon. I'll probably go for a second attempt tommorow.


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2007)

Today I'm going to be using scrambles from the UOrecords page. Maybe I'll get one successful too!


----------



## Cubinator (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joey_@May 14 2007, 06:14 PM
> * Umm, I just touch the pieces, when I have my blindfold off. I do pochmann, so I don't care about oreintation. *


 Heh, I do that too, but with 3-cycles. Not sure if I can get fast with it (currently at around 7-8 minutes after around the same number of successful solves). Seems to work better for me than just numbers (though I guess I might make the switch when I get faster).


----------



## pjk (May 15, 2007)

I just did a beginners method BLD solve, and it was 3:40... and I am not good at BLD at all. Maybe that is some inspiration for those of you who think that BLD is tough to do.


----------



## aznblur (May 16, 2007)

BLD currently scares me, but some day, I will try it. Probably after I finish learning my PLL algs.


----------



## hait2 (May 20, 2007)

my first was around 10+5 (memo+exec) and took about a week starting from complete scratch to get.. currently (a week later [edit: 2 weeks now that i look at the calendar -_-;]) im around 3+5.. lol execution is a problem for me, maybe because i'm generally a slow cuber (~50sec avg.. really really beginner method)

anyway i'm going for sub-1 memo. i consider bld a fun exercise for the mind anyway, not the fingers ^_^
maybe i'll work on execution after.. would be pretty funny to have a 1+6 time though


----------



## David (May 21, 2007)

thats amazing my 1st attempt was close to 20 min or so 1st timed 12:30 something. then after a few more tries it went to 7 then 6. Havent spent much time on it lately but im getting back into it.


----------

